# CB non reconnue par Apple Store



## Pinsonmimi (14 Août 2014)

Bonsoir,

je commence à craquer : la semaine dernière j'ai eu le prélèvement pour une app que je n'avais pas commandée sur mon iPad, j'ai contacté le service approprié chez Apple pour régulariser. Ils m'ont donc remboursé mais ont désactivé mon compte en me disant qu'il fallait que je contacte Apple avec le lien donné dans l'email  pour être appelée par téléphone afin de réactiver le compte et depuis c'est vraiment la cata :

J'ai passé *2 heures* au téléphone hier avec l'assistance Apple d'abord avec une technicienne niveau 1 puis niveau 2. Elles m'ont fait changer mon mot de passe puis recréer un nouvel identifiant, me créant une merdouille incroyable (je ne peux plus faire la différence entre les appli achetées ou déjà téléchargées des nouvelles) et mon problème n'est toujours pas résolu. 

Dès que je veux télécharger une appli même gratuite on me demande de compléter mes données (qui sont déjà complètes mais bon... ) pour au final me mettre ce message :

http://cjoint.com/?3HotNB6E0RR

j'ai essayé de cocher les autres cartes au cas où, mais ça n'a rien changé.

Est ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème ?

D'autant plus ahurissant que j'ai eu une facturation d'appli avant hier


----------



## adixya (14 Août 2014)

Le coup du nouvel identifiant je sais pas si c'est une super idée...
En tout cas ta carte visa doit être marquée par le système d'Apple comme suspecte.
Il faudrait que tu essayes avec la carte de ton ou ta conjoint(e) pour voir si ça passe avec une autre carte.

Si ça ne passe pas c´est que le système d'Apple a marqué le compte qui pose problème comme suspect. Mais c'est à Apple de mener l'enquête pas aux gens ici lol


----------



## Pinsonmimi (14 Août 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Le coup du nouvel identifiant je sais pas si c'est une super idée...
> En tout cas ta carte visa doit être marquée par le système d'Apple comme suspecte.
> Il faudrait que tu essayes avec la carte de ton ou ta conjoint(e) pour voir si ça passe avec une autre carte.
> 
> Si ça ne passe pas c´est que le système d'Apple a marqué le compte qui pose problème comme suspect. Mais c'est à Apple de mener l'enquête pas aux gens ici lol



Je sais que c'est aux gens d'apple, mais vu qu'ils ont l'air de pédaler dans la choucroute je voulais savoir si quelqu'un avait eu le problème ici. 

Si Apple avait marqué ma carte comme suspecte ils ne m'auraient pas facturé avant hier. De plus c'est moi qui ai été abusée par un prélèvement abusif, je ne vois pas en quoi ma CB serait incriminée.

Et non, je n'ai pas d'autre carte, à part ma carte vitale


----------



## Pinsonmimi (15 Août 2014)

Pour ceux que ça intéressent et aussi pour alerter :  j'ai été rappelée par Apple ce matin et ils ne peuvent *RIEN* faire !! une fois que la carte est désactivée, ils ne peuvent plus la réactiver alors que ça n'était pas du tout une question de fraude mais d'appli facturée par erreur.

Je ne peux donc plus rien commander d'appli sur itunes (mais je peux commander sur l'Apple Store, chercher l'erreur).  ET Apple est pratiquement l'un des rares à ne pas accepter les paiements Paypal pourtant courants aux USA.

Je suis vraiment atterrée de voir comment une société telle qu'Apple peut avoir des procédures aussi nulles !!


----------



## adixya (15 Août 2014)

Tu m'étonnes, c'est du grand n'importe quoi...

Apple c'est bien la majeure partie du temps mais il y a des trucs hallucinants de temps en temps...


----------



## Pinsonmimi (15 Août 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Tu m'étonnes, c'est du grand n'importe quoi...
> 
> Apple c'est bien la majeure partie du temps mais il y a des trucs hallucinants de temps en temps...



c'est bien dommage que je n'ai pas l'email d'un ponte car je suis persuadée que ces gens là ne savent pas qu'il y a de telles pratiques au sein même d'Apple.


----------



## adixya (15 Août 2014)

Il faudrait quand même qu'on te donne un contact pour que tu puisses envoyer une réclamation, assez sévère, pour qu'on te réponde, et faire remonter le problème.
On ne peut pas te laisser sans recours comme ça ça me paraît super bizarre...


----------



## Pinsonmimi (16 Août 2014)

C'est pour cela que je pose la question dans MacGé... On peut même me répondre en privé si on a des cordonnées à me communiquer.
D'avance merci


----------



## adixya (16 Août 2014)

Non non c'est Apple qui doit fournir ça...


----------



## Pinsonmimi (16 Août 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Non non c'est Apple qui doit fournir ça...



non, les coordonnées qu'ils donnENt sont des adresses mail standard en Irlande

j'ai trouvé un forum où des personnes ont eu leur compte réactivé sans problème par apple

http://www.tomsguide.fr/forum/id-1790930/identifiant-apple-desactiver.html


----------

